# Strange Visual Symptoms



## dezao (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi!

Here are my visual symptoms:
Colors are much stronger, everything is more shimmery, lights more shimmery.
Little of visual snow.
Peripheral vision sharp and sensitive to lights that pass, trails.
I feel really dizzy looking at striped shirts and even more when the colors are "hysterical", like red, pink or orange. It's like an electric shock in my brain.
Horizontal and Vertical lines make the 'movement' really apparent. If I look out my window to the house across the street, and look at their venetian blinds (open) *in sun light*, they look like they are vibrating. 
Looking at patterns are strange too.

Someone please knows what cause it?
Someone who has improved or cured?
What would be good to get it over with?

The Visual member told me it could be related with dopamine!

Thank's!


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

yep i get all these.... scary at first i get converging images when i close my eyes also..

Do you get after images?...

its usually caused by stress or use of psychedelics...lsd..mdma.. can also by cannabis iv'e heard but not to me..









My neurologist told me if you stay away from all drugs for at least a year it will clear completely.. for some people it doesn't.. also giving up smoking gives you a better chance..


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have it slightly. Somtimes I convince myself that things are moving when they definitely aren't. Also looking at my hands is trippy.


----------



## dezao (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Bjorn!
I have only feel after images at night.
My symptoms are 24/7 and really annoy me.
I haven't tried any medications yet.
I'm going to show my CT scan to a neurologist tomorrow.
I'm trying to understand what happened to my brain.
I hope it's nothing serious and improves quickly!

Best wishes to you all!


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi. I have the same symptoms, and some others like noise in ears and feeling a hartbeat in my head. I think it's because of anxiety. I am 50% better now. Did nothing for it, just became more mild. Write about your progress.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Iv had the same visual disturbances pretty much 24/7 for the last 2 years, even when I'm relaxed and dont feel anxious at all.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

MissK said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here are my visual symptoms:
> Colors are much stronger, everything is more shimmery, lights more shimmery.
> ...


I have all the symptoms you mentioned. They started for me at the same time as depersonalization did. You should just in case get your eyes and head checked. I think we can be about 99% sure that they are fine, but you'll get a massive relief once you get the results from the doctors.

Furthermore, you should train yourself not to freak out over these visual symptoms. You'll probably very stressed about them and have extremely negative thoughts that you're going blind, insane, can't work because of them etc. Just learn to ignore those thoughts because those symptoms seem to be nothing more than sensations of anxiety. I've had them for 2 years now, and at first they drove me nuts, but now I've gotten used to them, I can read, work, do everything normally.

Anyway, good luck, mate, I hope my post helped you.


----------



## dezao (Nov 30, 2012)

Cotillion said:


> Yes, same here. The thing is that when you have chronic anxiety (which I presume you do, since you're in this forum) your brain's chemistry is still unbalanced when you're at ease. It just takes time for it to heal.
> 
> I have all the symptoms you mentioned. They started for me at the same time as depersonalization did. You should just in case get your eyes and head checked. I think we can be about 99% sure that they are fine, but you'll get a massive relief once you get the results from the doctors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post!
How did you get DP?


----------



## dezao (Nov 30, 2012)

AlexDAK said:


> Hi. I have the same symptoms, and some others like noise in ears and feeling a hartbeat in my head. I think it's because of anxiety. I am 50% better now. Did nothing for it, just became more mild. Write about your progress.


I have many other symptoms also. My sleep was fragmented. And I have muscle spasms.
Here I am referring to the visuals. Hehe!

Good luck to us! I hope that medicine advances into DP!


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

dezao said:


> Thanks for your post!
> How did you get DP?


It's a very long story that you can read here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33975-greetings-from-a-sufferer-of-2-years/

Check out that thread for something positive concerning the visual symptoms: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34399-just-realized-light-flashes-are-totally-gone/


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> yep i get all these.... scary at first i get converging images when i close my eyes also..
> 
> Do you get after images?...
> 
> ...


 its not drugs its stress, a lot of people get DP without using drugs at all and believe it or not DP is an anxiety disorder so really anxiety is the cause of every symptom of DP


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Can DR be mistaken for the warning signs of schizophrenia? http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_processing_abnormalities_in_schizophrenia


----------



## dezao (Nov 30, 2012)

I don' think so! DR and schizophrenia are different things.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

dezao said:


> I have many other symptoms also. My sleep was fragmented. And I have muscle spasms.
> Here I am referring to the visuals. Hehe!
> 
> Good luck to us! I hope that medicine advances into DP!


Do you have really vivid dreams as well?


----------



## Marina N. (Dec 30, 2012)

I have all of these symptons, the muscle spasms as well... also i've got an annoying noise in my ears sometimes



AussiePheonix said:


> Do you have really vivid dreams as well?


i do, but i thought they were a side effect from my medication. is it caused by anxiety too??


----------

